# Summer and fleas :(



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Recently I took princess for a walk 
And as I kept a eye on her I notice one I quickly remove it the walk was over and was time to go home as quickly as possible when we got home I saw one sucking in her leg I took it out and when I bathe.her I caught one again and the was the last one I saw so far two days later I applied frontline and been keeping an eye on her so far I haven't seen one but that doesn't mean they are gone so my question is how do you guys deal with flea season? What's natural recipes if any to repel mosquitoes ? And also do you think that this "dirty" like spots on top of princess head could it be flea poop or just her black coloring hmm? 
View attachment 22498

View attachment 22506

View attachment 22514



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Here you go,haven't tried it myself yet.
Flea & Tick Remedy 

8 oz apple cider vinegar
4 oz warm water
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp baking soda

Mix dry ingredients first then slowly add to wet as the vinegar and baking soda will react slightly. Put into spray bottle and spray pets down. Be careful not to get in pets eyes.

Use Borax throughout the house, sprinkle it on the carpets and let sit for a few hours, then vacuum. This should kill all the fleas and ticks in your home and on your pets.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Our vet told us just put a tiny bit of Apple Cider vinegar in Jaxx's water 2 to 3 times a week to help repel fleas. He said it is good for several things with dogs and it doesn't hurt them.

I only put it in Jaxx's water once a week but I have only seen one flea so far this year and it was not actually on him it was on me after we took a walk. I hate using chemicals for fleas if I do not have too. I am not sure if it honestly actually works but I figure as long as it isn't hurting him it can't hurt.

Last year Jaxx had a couple fleas on him after going to the kennel. I gave him a bath with Dawn Dish washing Liquid and it killed the fleas. Just be careful not to use Dawn too much because it will dry out there skin really fast.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

michele said:


> Here you go,haven't tried it myself yet.
> Flea & Tick Remedy
> 
> 8 oz apple cider vinegar
> ...


Thank you so much I will definitely try this and I already used a carpet powder and spray thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Our vet told us just put a tiny bit of Apple Cider vinegar in Jaxx's water 2 to 3 times a week to help repel fleas. He said it is good for several things with dogs and it doesn't hurt them.
> 
> I only put it in Jaxx's water once a week but I have only seen one flea so far this year and it was not actually on him it was on me after we took a walk. I hate using chemicals for fleas if I do not have too. I am not sure if it honestly actually works but I figure as long as it isn't hurting him it can't hurt.
> 
> Last year Jaxx had a couple fleas on him after going to the kennel. I gave him a bath with Dawn Dish washing Liquid and it killed the fleas. Just be careful not to use Dawn too much because it will dry out there skin really fast.


Ok thank you!!! I actually heard of the dawn dish thing too haven't tried it yet I used a Hartz shampoo that I bought when I first brought princess home so far haven't seen a flea since that horrible day 

When u said apple cider vinegar in water u mean in drinking water or bathing water lol sorry just making sure and hopefully jaxx doesn't get none this year they are horrible!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Yessicah said:


> Ok thank you!!! I actually heard of the dawn dish thing too haven't tried it yet I used a Hartz shampoo that I bought when I first brought princess home so far haven't seen a flea since that horrible day
> 
> When u said apple cider vinegar in water u mean in drinking water or bathing water lol sorry just making sure and hopefully jaxx doesn't get none this year they are horrible!!!
> 
> ...


Drinking water. I just put a tiny dab in his water bowl and then fill it with fresh water. Supposedly something from the smell repels fleas and mosquitos.

They say it is good for many things such as allergies, ph balance, itchy skin and several other things. 

I hope Jaxx doesn't get them this year too! I hate being itchy from flea bites and I hate to see Jaxx itchy too.

Hopefully Princess doesn't get anymore either.


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Drinking water. I just put a tiny dab in his water bowl and then fill it with fresh water. Supposedly something from the smell repels fleas and mosquitos.
> 
> They say it is good for many things such as allergies, ph balance, itchy skin and several other things.
> 
> ...


I'll do that today! My mom saw a flea on the carpet and all my family members accused of princess having fleas so I bathe her with dawn and nothing came out nor did I feel them when I was scrubbing her and did the flea comb now her skin is full of dandruff  so I'm using chamomile with oatmeal shampoo to help her skin but thank you!!!  I actually tried apple cider vinegar on her bath when she first had dandruff and got rid of it! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I use Trifexis. Fleas are really bad right now, I'd have to bathe everyday if I didn't use a preventative.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I use 



 The plus is for killing not only the mama but the eggs too.  

When Chico and whiskey got them i use this and it was gone fast. They didn't get Flea's and Tick's after that. 

You just put it ones a month and thats it. 

I know you wanted natural recipes but maybe if you use this first than start using natural recipes when its gone.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I've tried natural recipes but nothing worked. Fleas and ticks are horrendous here! Toby is on Vectra 3d now. Protects against fleas, ticks and Mosquitos (heart worm transmitters). He was on Trifexis but as it got to be tick season, I went back to something that protects against ticks too. He gets it every 45 days. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> Our vet told us just put a tiny bit of Apple Cider vinegar in Jaxx's water 2 to 3 times a week to help repel fleas. He said it is good for several things with dogs and it doesn't hurt them.
> 
> I only put it in Jaxx's water once a week but I have only seen one flea so far this year and it was not actually on him it was on me after we took a walk. I hate using chemicals for fleas if I do not have too. I am not sure if it honestly actually works but I figure as long as it isn't hurting him it can't hurt.
> 
> Last year Jaxx had a couple fleas on him after going to the kennel. I gave him a bath with Dawn Dish washing Liquid and it killed the fleas. Just be careful not to use Dawn too much because it will dry out there skin really fast.


Haha! Maybe you need to put ACV in your water instead of Jaxx's! Lol 
I add a few drops of ACV to Midgies food every morning. We rarely have problems with fleas even when we go to the park for walks, which is a good thing cause she's allergic to fleas. I never use Frontline or that stuff--way too scary. Heard to many negative stories. We used to use Comfortis and loved it until I read some negative stuff on it, so I'd rather go the more natural way. We also treat our front yard where Midgie spends most of her time. We spread lyme right before it's going to rain once a year usually when we're going camping so the lyme can soak into the ground.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

google diatomaceous earth, food grade NOT POOL GRADE. you can dust your yard with it and it kills fleas, you can alos put it in your carpets and vacuum it up. Kennels use it to control flease. I have used it in my yard and so far so good. I have also heard of the vinger inthe water and will start to inlcude that. Dawn works great taking them off dogs and is not harmful to them. Another thing is lemon and or oranges, boil water and pour over lemon and orage slices cover and let seep overnight, spray pet with that fleas don't like the citrus smell. 
After almost killing one of my pets with Advantage I am against the pesticides on pets. There are many studies done on them, over time they will build up in thier system and cause organ failure. I think of it this way....you wouldn't out pesticides on your human kids so why your furry kids.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I've tried natural recipes but nothing worked. Fleas and ticks are horrendous here! Toby is on Vectra 3d now. Protects against fleas, ticks and Mosquitos (heart worm transmitters). He was on Trifexis but as it got to be tick season, I went back to something that protects against ticks too. He gets it every 45 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Lady is on Trifexis and Prince is on Frontline Plus and Heartguard. Does the Vectra also have heartworm prevention. I like the combo method. I do know the mosquitoes are already bad undue to the wet spring.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Lady is on Trifexis and Prince is on Frontline Plus and Heartguard. Does the Vectra also have heartworm prevention. I like the combo method. I do know the mosquitoes are already bad undue to the wet spring.


The Vectra protects against fleas and ticks. It also repels Mosquitos, which transmit heartworms. However Toby gets heartguard ever other 45-60 days (since he's been off of Trifexis which he was on when it wasn't tick season). 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys princess is on frontline plus but I think I'm switching her to k9 advantix because it protects against mosquitoes too and that's important! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Yessicah said:


> Thanks guys princess is on frontline plus but I think I'm switching her to k9 advantix because it protects against mosquitoes too and that's important!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If bought Holly advantix too as we are starting to get mosquitos :s


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

HollyV said:


> If bought Holly advantix too as we are starting to get mosquitos :s
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's good do you think it's working? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Yessicah said:


> ..................... And also do you think that this "dirty" like spots on top of princess head could it be flea poop or just her black coloring hmm?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


........

Take a piece of cloth or paper toweling. Wet it and rub the area where the black spots are. If the spots leave a red residue on the cloth or paper towel, they are flea droppings. You have received much good advice on the killing of fleas, but a simple test is a good idea to see if they are present. Those of us who allow our pets to sleep in our beds must be particularly concerned about fleas and ticks.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

So read this thread and put 2 drops of ACV in Thor's water dish yesterday - this morning I woke up to a very shaky chi and once out of bed realized why. He had diarrheaed in literally every room of my apt. I wish he wasn't so sensitive to everything. I have heard good things about diatomaceous earth - and since you don't feed it to them I may give that a try as a preventative measure.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, if going the natural way, I would treat the house and give baths. When we had fleas, I did some reading on natural things to give your dog like brewer's yeast, and they are side effects to be aware of. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

So sorry about Thor my vito is like that too. Try the de is does work and you can also try. Making a citrus or lemon spray to put on him


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

I have heard that a tiny amount of garlic in their food helps repel fleas; but I've also heard that garlic isn't good for dogs. ?? Does anyone know which is true? I've tried the garlic and nothing bad happened. 

I also use tea tree oil mixed with water as a repellent. 

P.S. ACV is actually good for us too


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

IwillcallhimGeorge said:


> I have heard that a tiny amount of garlic in their food helps repel fleas; but I've also heard that garlic isn't good for dogs. ?? Does anyone know which is true? I've tried the garlic and nothing bad happened.
> 
> I also use tea tree oil mixed with water as a repellent.
> 
> P.S. ACV is actually good for us too


Garlic has been linked to Heinz body anemia. In small quantities, it may not cause a problem, but every dog reacts differently to different amounts. Personally, I wouldn't give garlic to my pups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm afraid to give garlic to my little guys my bigger dog always got garlic and brewer's yeast and never had a problem. I did read that if you are giving garlic it shouldn't be raw. Sorry not much help I have no idea how much is right. Look up the brewer's. Yeast. That they sell at petsmart and petco suppose to do the same thing. The vinegar garlic and brewers yeast get into the blood and the fleas and ticks don't like the taste of them.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would suggest getting some advice from a holistic vet before giving brewer's yeast. It can potentially cause bloating, which is very dangerous in dogs and can lead to death. Although some remedies are natural, it doesn't mean that they are 100% safe. I know that we want to avoid giving our babies chemicals, but I think that it's best to get the advice of a holistic professional who is familiar with your dog, their health, and the natural products you're using. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My holistic Vet gives this out for those looking for a product all natural for fleas and ticks

Amazon.com: Vetri Repel Flea and Tick Repellemt Wipe Pack: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Vetri-Repel Flea & Tick Repellent Spray, 8 Ounce: Pet Supplies


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok brewer's yeast is off my list ... thank you for the info krystal thinking about it you are right about the bloat , ueast is on the list of things not to give. I will check out the links above.


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Great and helpful post. Fleas are awfully common here. There are a lot of fields near so I have to be very careful with where I take Runy for a walk. I've been using the ACV for 3 weeks and it has done wonders already! I put a few drops twice a week on his water and he drinks it like he drinks his normal water. I guess it only works in some dogs though because my friend has a chi and she tried it too but her Lola got sick


----------

